# Cold Sicilian Pasta Salad - TNT



## mish (Mar 10, 2007)

*Cold Italian Pasta Salad - TNT*

Spring is in the air, so I went through my recipes to find something light & healthy with lots of veggies. This dish is filling on its own, but you could serve with grilled salmon or chicken - or add chunks of cooked salmon or chicken to the dish. 

12 oz. jar marinated artichoke hearts with liquid
1/4 cup oil-packed, sun-dried tomatoes, drained and thinly sliced
A few Tbls. red wine vinegar - to taste
1 Tbls. chopped fresh oregano (or 1 tsp. dried)
1/2 pound mozzarella, fresh, cubed or diced
Salt & freshly-gound black pepper, to taste
1 med yellow summer squash, thinly sliced
1/2 lb pasta shells (tri-color rotini or penne)
Fresh green beans, (about 2 cups) trimmed and cut in half or about 2" lengths

Cook pasta until al dente Meanwhile, steam green beans and squash until tender. Rinse under cold water and drain.

Drain pasta, rinse under cold water and drain again. Combine green beans, squash, artichokes w liquid, sun-dried tomatoes, red wine vinegar, oregano, cheese, s&p in a large serving bowl. Refrigerate a few hours & serve cold.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 10, 2007)

Miss Jean err Mish

I like the looks of this one...I love the ingredients by themselves..together it has to be delicious..How can it not be?

Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 10, 2007)

I love dishes like this that can be a side or a main if you just add some chunked chicken!  GREAT recipe mish.


----------



## kadesma (Mar 10, 2007)

_Good one Mish,_
_didn't get to shop today birthday party for Carson..But I will get some goodies and make one this week, spring or no spring, rain or shine   Thanks._

_kadesma _


----------



## mish (Mar 11, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> Miss Jean err Mish
> 
> I like the looks of this one...I love the ingredients by themselves..together it has to be delicious..How can it not be?
> 
> Thanks for sharing!!


 
You are very welcome, Mr. Clark err  Rhett err Uncle Bob. 

Another green bean combo I'm fond of is cold green beans & red potatoes (replacing the pasta), w or w/o the moot zah rell ah.  But, that's a whole other recipe.  Hope you enjoy.


----------



## mish (Mar 11, 2007)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> I love dishes like this that can be a side or a main if you just add some chunked chicken! GREAT recipe mish.


 
Me too, Elfie.  You are very welcome. 

During the summer (when it's too hot to blink - or a weekend as warm as this one has been), I make up a big pasta salad w veggies & keep refrigerated in a big Dutch Oven. For dessert, I have a big, juicy, fuzzy peach or fruit salad, and I'm good to go.  (I get cranky w/o my daily dose of fruit, lol.)


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 11, 2007)

Miss Mish/jean   

Ok you can stop now...I have to watch my weight This stuff(idea), my dear lady is not helping  It is sooooooooo tempting!


----------



## mish (Mar 11, 2007)

kadesma said:
			
		

> _Good one Mish,_
> _didn't get to shop today birthday party for Carson..But I will get some goodies and make one this week, spring or no spring, rain or shine Thanks._
> 
> _kadesma _


 
Happy belated birthday to Carson  Whew, it looks like 'shine' this week -- about 85-90, for us.  Kads, after you make the dish & put it in the fridge, wanna sneak off to an a/c food court with me?  lol.  j/k.  Hope you all enjoy.


----------



## kadesma (Mar 11, 2007)

mish said:
			
		

> Happy belated birthday to Carson  Whew, it looks like 'shine' this week -- about 85-90, for us. Kads, after you make the dish & put it in the fridge, wanna sneak off to an a/c food court with me? lol. j/k. Hope you all enjoy.


I'd love to sneak off anytime  It was pretty warm here today but so nice..DH got a lot done in the backyard with help from son-in-law..Ahhh tuesday I can start putting in some hardy new plants yippee. And wed I'll make the salad...

kadesma


----------



## Loprraine (Mar 12, 2007)

That sounds right up my alley, Mish.  Thanks!!


----------



## redkitty (Mar 12, 2007)

This looks fabulous!  YUM!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## lyndalou (Mar 12, 2007)

Thiis looks like another winner from Mish. Can't wait to try it.


----------



## cjs (Mar 12, 2007)

this will be a great addition to the summer fare - thanks.


----------



## Aria (Mar 12, 2007)

Mish,  Thank you for the Pasta Salad.  My husband...says I can't make a good pasta or potato salad.  Now I will try this one and I think he will eliminate pasta salad (me not being able to make a good one).

Let's try the potato next.  Thanks


----------



## Aria (Mar 14, 2007)

Mish,  I will be looking for your potato salad.  Thanks


----------



## SizzlininIN (Mar 15, 2007)

How'd I miss this  .  Sounds amazing Mish.....thanks for sharing.


----------



## kadesma (Mar 15, 2007)

_Mish,_
_wanted to let you know we had your pasta salad last night..I put it together in the morning and had a hard time waiting for it to be just chilled enough..I did some big thick pork chops coated with pepper on the grill and some French bread too..Dinner was perfect..This salad is really good..Thank you._

_kadesma _


----------



## mish (Mar 16, 2007)

SizzlininIN said:
			
		

> How'd I miss this  . Sounds amazing Mish.....thanks for sharing.


 
Thanks, Sizz.  Hope you will give it a try.


----------



## mish (Mar 16, 2007)

kadesma said:
			
		

> _Mish,_
> _wanted to let you know we had your pasta salad last night..I put it together in the morning and had a hard time waiting for it to be just chilled enough..I did some big thick pork chops coated with pepper on the grill and some French bread too..Dinner was perfect..This salad is really good..Thank you._
> 
> _kadesma _


 
Your very welcome.  So glad you enjoyed the dish.  Thanks for the thuimbs up & letting us know how it turned out.


----------



## SierraCook (Mar 18, 2007)

Wow, Mish this recipe sounds wonderful.  Thanks!!


----------



## Aria (Mar 21, 2007)

Mish,  Please remember to post your potato salad.   Thanks


----------



## mish (Mar 22, 2007)

Sierra! Good to 'see' you!  Thanks.  Hope you enjoy.

Aria.  It's on the way.


----------



## mraa (Mar 24, 2007)

This sounds like something even my 2 yr old would love.  Thanks for the idea!


----------



## mish (Mar 25, 2007)

mraa said:
			
		

> This sounds like something even my 2 yr old would love. Thanks for the idea!


 
mraa, cold pasta salad is one of my fave quick dishes & a good way to sneak in fresh veggies for the kids (& adults, lol), rather than the mac n cheese.  Add-in veggies can be anything you like or have on hand.  Thank you for your reply.  Enjoy.


----------



## mish (Mar 25, 2007)

Aria said:
			
		

> Mish, Please remember to post your potato salad. Thanks


 
Aria, glad you received it. With a few tweaks i.e. sub the pasta for red-skinned potatoes, hold the squash, and replace the green beans with asparagus or peas-- this would make a nice (cold) potato salad -- that's not laden with mayo. Will post my other ps recipe, when I can find it.


----------



## redkitty (Mar 25, 2007)

Hey Mish, I got all the ingredients and will be making this for lunch later in the week.  I'm very excited, my mouth was watering making my shopping list!


----------

